# Turner Question for guys in mexico



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $) 
2.- how heavy is it?
3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
4.- what other frames should i consider besides this one? unbiast please

budget: try and keep it under 2ks, looking for an all-around bike, little to no pedal bob, and as light as posible

gracias camaradas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
> 1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $)
> 2.- how heavy is it?
> 3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
> ...


I'm not a Turner Homer, but I ride with two of them.

1.- USA. Supposedly, there's a distributor in Mexico but will charge you one arm and a leg additionally to the cost of the frame. Turner has one of the best (or maybe the best) Customer Servic and warranty in the bike industry. Don't worry if you buy the bike here or there.
2.- They're pretty damn light for the travel. Comparatively, an Ellsworth is lighter than a Turner for the same travel.... but the Turner is built to last and take some abuse (don't you think Tigerdog??). Besides, friends don't let friends to ride Ellsworths. The policies of the company are... uh...err.... questionable. Make a search on the Ellsworth forum.
3.- Minimum pedal bob there. No matter if you use propedal or not. No matter if it's a TNT or Horst-Link. Those bikes pedal really nice.
4.- I ride Giant and have little to no chances to get a high-end frame. So I think I'm really unbiased. You should consider Turner, Titus, Yeti and the newer Ironhorses or Marins.

For your budget, your only option if you want a complete bike, is to get one of those Turner Burner FRAMES that are still laying around for 700 dollars or so and build it up. If your size is Large or XL you're lucky and can score a Turner for that amount. If not, you gotta go used or to some other brand.

Other than that... no chance on a Turner (sadly). Frame alone is over 1600 new.

If you want a cheap, high end frame, your closest option is the Titus Motolite that sells for 1400.

In your case, I'd aim for a complete Giant Trance or Ironhorse MKIII. Check rscycle.com
You can't get a decent full-suspension for less than 1300 to be realistic and it will not be a high-end or boutique bike.

If you want to a nice frame, check adrenalinebikes.com for a Marin Quad FRS frame. Those are pretty damn light, well built, with arguably one of the best suspensions out there and those frames are like 700 dollars with an RP3 shock. bobs-bicycles.com has the Giant Trance frames for 700 too with an RP3 shock.

I'm in the same boat than you. Just that my budget is much lower and I WANT a 5" bike (ok, I can settle with 4" but has to be a very good one). I'll let you know if I find some other nice deals.

Happy hunting!


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

I would also recommend Kona.
The 4 inch kikapu or the 5 inch dawd are both long lasting frames, which dont have any bob.
They dont have the ultimate suspension design or the ultra light weight boutique brands have. But they dont have the expensive tag either.
In fact the frames are quite cheap, and one of the principal advantages that i find in them is reliability and that they can take some rough treatment and last a while.
Yes i ride a Kona, but i a m only sayig this as an advice... i have seen ads in MBAction of ultra cheap Kona bikes and frames.
The disributor is in Mty it is Zeta bikes, obviously they wont have the same prices that they have in US or Canada but if you cant go there then they can fix you up.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
> 1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $)
> 2.- how heavy is it?
> 3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
> ...


Unfortunately I think that a $2K budget for a full bike for a boutique bike (Turner, Titus, Santa Cruz, etc.) is a little low, even buying it from the U.S.. I think you could find some $2,500 complete Blurs in some online stores in the U.S..

One of the best value of the high-end frames is the Moto Lite, or a Yeti 575. They will cost around 1,400 US. Consider that besides the frame, you need to put some expensive components on those bikes, likely double the price of the frame.

I bought my bike from Speedgoat and picked it up at a friends house in the US. My bike costed me around 3,000.

There's a dealer (look at the Santa Cruz site) that has similar prices to those from the US, if you want a Santa Cruz.

I would look at Giant Trance (which I think it's a very good bike) or, maybe a Prophet (many people like it, but I don't). Theres a new Specialized distributor in Mexico (Biciclass), but I don't know how expensive or cheap they are. The previous one was way too expensive.

What's your height? Sorry for the Spam, but I have a Stumpjumper FSR '04 size XL that I'm selling


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $) 
2.- how heavy is it?
3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
4.- what other frames should i consider besides this one? unbiast please

Sorry, didn't answer some of your questions.

I bought a Titus Moto Lite and I'm pretty much stoked by it, I'm pretty glad I bought it.

My bathroom scale method tells me it's about 14 Kg. Actually, it's a little heavier than my previous bike (by around 200 gr). For me it's nothing, I think I could shed some grams just by swaping the Shimano 647 pedals that I have and maybe something else, but I like how those platforms work.

On the streets, I don't see the suspension move a bit. It really pedals well, it handles turns and pretty much anything I throw at it without a second thought (well, the bike does, I'm just too cautious). I think it's a good climber and a good decender.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

triphop said:


> ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
> 1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $)
> 2.- how heavy is it?
> 3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
> 4.- what other frames should i consider besides this one? unbiast please


Turner Whore here:

1.- From Turner (5 Spot Interbike demo), and from Beyondbikes.com (Flux)
2.- Flux Complete = ~27 lbs, 5 Spot complete ~ 30 lbs (both XL)
3.- Zero, and I like to have zero platform on my shocks
4.- Good question: Ventana and Yeti are also top notch, steer clear of Ellsworth

Like Warp said, unless you get one of the $699 Burner frames at Supergo, or a used frame at ebay, your 2k budget is a litttle low.

Cheers


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Burner Bum here!

I've got one of the Superformancego blowout Burners. I paid $800 for mine, but, yes, there may be a few left at $700. A hell of a deal. I honestly don't think there's a better frame for the money out there. If you can get one in your size, go for it. You can also get the rocker kit to increase travel to 4".

I love mine, and don't notice any bob. It's a great suspension frame. Burner is a little burlier built than the Flux, probably more like a 5-Spot weight. For what it's worth, I'm coming off a Specialized Stumpjumper hardtail and I don't notice the extra weight at all.

As for other companies, it's always a matter of you get what you pay for. Other frames in the same ballpark I'd consider are Ventana, Titus, Yeti.

Regarding Konas, you might be able to get a kikapu or dawg for less than 2k. They look like nice bikes, but having seen a kikapu close up next to my Burner, I think they're in a different league regarding quality of construction. The rockers and CNC'd chainstay yolk and seatstay arch are really nice on the Turners. I also love the Turner pivot bushing design with the grease ports.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
> 1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $)
> 2.- how heavy is it?
> 3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
> 4.- what other frames should i consider besides this one? unbiast please


Guess I didn't really answer all this in my other post:

1. Supergo (Now Performance), Laguna Hills, California. Bought in November.
2. Not sure, and don't really care too much. Probably around 6lbs? XL size.
3. Not feeling any, and others tell me there's none to be visibly noticable.
4. In the 2G range, Kona, Marin, Specialized, Giant. If you buy end of summer you might get a good deal on an end of year Yeti. Turner also sell their Interbike demo bikes complete for a good deal. Is that right, Elmadaleno?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Turner also sell their Interbike demo bikes complete for a good deal. Is that right, Elmadaleno?


Yep... but still way up his budget. Unfortunately.

I don't mean to be rude or an arse... but at 2G trying to get a high-end bike, you're left with some used one only.

On the other hand, for 2G you get a more than decent brand from the "supermarket" brands (Trek, Giant, Spech, etc).

I'd sway you (triphop) to look into the Giant, Marin, Ironhorse and Marin arsenals... you can get a very nice deal on those in your budget.

Or pursue the dream and get one of those Burners before they fly away....

Another Turner than can be got for cheap nowadays is the XCE. Similar to the Burner with slightly more travel. I saw one on these boards for 525 bucks. Even if it breaks on you, you get 600 bucks of credit no questions asked towards the purchase of a new turner frame.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner frames.*



triphop said:


> ok, I know at least a couple of you guys have turner bikes... Im doing some research for fs frames (will probably buy untill summer) and need to know a few things first:
> 1.- where did you guys get urs? (if in mexico how much $)
> 2.- how heavy is it?
> 3.- how much pedal-bob does it have?
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Triphop :

1.- The best place for Us to buy a Turner Frame is not a secret , USA , and nothing compare to spend around 2000 dlls. for the rigth frame , believe me , and nothing compare to spend 2000 dlls in the wrong frame , ¡ believe me , too ! , please don´t buy any dream frame until or before that you see, touch, or try this frame, Turner has a demo bike program in select stores

2.- If you ask about frame weight and no bob , I think is because you are a XC racer or your rides are pure xc , in this case , you have only one option in Turner bikes , " The Nitrous " 4.5 pounds for a 165 pounds rider limit weight ,$ 1895.00 U.S.Dlls.

Second place in the Turner List (just weight , not performance) is the Flux , 5.6 pounds, no bob, just little movement without lost of pedal efficiency , $ 1795.00

3.- The war versus bobbing I think is close to the end , no , close to the edge , rigth now almost every company claim that they have the "best " system , performance, shocks, links , etc . etc. bla bla bla , for example The Turner Flux has Horst link , four bar linkage, ICT , and Fox RP3 anybody wants anything else ? and however.........

4.- Another frames between 1500-2000 are the Intense Spider, Ellsworth Truth ,Titus Racer X and sub-1500 dlls. Titus Motolite and the Blur XC

Maybe , well, not maybe, you need to spend around another 1500-2000 dlls to buy a good selection of light components .

I think because your favorite trail is The Zapo , that you are living in the same city like me, write me, and I can tell you ,who can show you the Turner Flux, Truth , Spider & Motolite before that you spend your money.

Regards.

The Last Biker.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

budget was frame only... got a complete bike looking to swap frames
guess ill have to cross the rio bravo for it right? thought so too, no problem ONE thing though... It would be best for me to buy online cuz my granda lives in texas and its so much easier for me just to pick it up there. if not, either Texas or Canada cuz im visiting a friend on summer.
Im not really a racer, but I like to ride fast and keep my bikes on a diet... Im 160 lbs (within flux limit) but I think a stronger frame would be a better choice.

as I said, Im only doing some research as of now, but got some really good input from u guys thanx...

gonna check out all your other suggestions guys


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok... just cuz Ive got nothing better to do... (actually Ive got some work but im avoiding it) 
I started riding on a hardtail and I still do, Ive got some high end components on the cannondale cuz its my main ride
then I thought id give the fullsuspension a try and got the Khs frame and some good components, (not quite as nice as the cannondale) but I really dont like the frame cuz it bobs too much, I apreciate it on the downhills but climbing is a pain, and its quite a bit heavy (but then again its a cheap frame) so my best bet is to swap frames on the khs and ride both them girls 50-50 of the time...cuz right now the hardtail is winning by 80-20


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> budget was frame only... got a complete bike looking to swap frames
> guess ill have to cross the rio bravo for it right? thought so too, no problem ONE thing though... It would be best for me to buy online cuz my granda lives in texas and its so much easier for me just to pick it up there. if not, either Texas or Canada cuz im visiting a friend on summer.
> Im not really a racer, but I like to ride fast and keep my bikes on a diet... Im 160 lbs (within flux limit) but I think a stronger frame would be a better choice.
> 
> ...


If your grandad lives in Dallas, Mad Duck Adventure Sports handle Titus, Ventana, Yeti, Santa Cruz and Merlin. I've never been to that shop, but a friend told me they are pretty nice.

http://madducksports.com/site/intro.cfm


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> budget was frame only... got a complete bike looking to swap frames
> 
> Im not really a racer, but I like to ride fast and keep my bikes on a diet... Im 160 lbs (within flux limit) but I think a stronger frame would be a better choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Ok... just cuz Ive got nothing better to do... (actually Ive got some work but im avoiding it)
> I started riding on a hardtail and I still do, Ive got some high end components on the cannondale cuz its my main ride
> then I thought id give the fullsuspension a try and got the Khs frame and some good components, (not quite as nice as the cannondale) but I really dont like the frame cuz it bobs too much, I apreciate it on the downhills but climbing is a pain, and its quite a bit heavy (but then again its a cheap frame) so my best bet is to swap frames on the khs and ride both them girls 50-50 of the time...cuz right now the hardtail is winning by 80-20


Well, 2 grands will give you a nice frame indeed. Turners (or any other hig-end frame for what matters) are sold at MSRP either on-line or at a LBS... but online you avoid tax. But if your relatives live near the border, you can skip tax too.

Homers will flame on me, but I'd look at a Titus Racer-X. Much racy frame than a Flux (which top of the game also) and you will not have to worry to break the paper-tubing of the Nitrous. Don't quote me as I'm not sure, but the Racer-X has some carbon bits on board. At least the swinglink that connects the seatstays to the shock and frame.

Now... did you gave a chance to a better shock on the KHS?? Did you use the correct spring? Correct pedaling? A Full-Suspension MUST not be pedaled like a HT. It requires more spinning than mashing... and this is extensive to the whole range of price, any brand.

It was not mentioned... but both Madaleno and Tigerdog are consumated pedalers!! They could even pedal my crappy Warp and not get much bob anyway. I'm not saying the Turners are not good pedaling bikes... they're among the best! But rider has a lot to do with how a FS handles and pedals.

Now that I remember... On bobs-bicycles.com there are some Giant NRS Carbon frames for under 1500... they're strong (until this season used by the 24hrs Giant Team racers), very light and they pedal with zero-bob. Much like a HT. The suspension doesn't sag with your weight and the suspension only moves when receives a hard hit.

The NRS's are so good that it took Giant more than 6 years to discontinue the line. It was its flagship XC Racer. Still a very good bike.... and CARBON, baby!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

the last biker said:


> triphop said:
> 
> 
> > budget was frame only... got a complete bike looking to swap frames
> ...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> meant nitrous sorry... but u get the idea... btw ive come across the intense spider frame, and the titus. could go that way too...
> oh and about changing shocks I thought about it, but Id rather save a bit more and get a better product... again, this is a summer project so no quick fixes.
> 
> and... I came upun www.competitivecyclist.com I think Ill purchase from them.
> thanx again guys


I'd agree that you should do try to do some test rides if you're dropping that much coin. I bought my burner frame never having ridden one, but they made me an offer I couldn't refuse!

Turners generally have slacker angles than other comparable frames, but the geometry is part of the reason for their cult following. Definitely less steep than a Racer-x or NRS. Carbon, Warp? Really? I'll leave that to the roadies. Looking at your current stable, and the fact you're running 2 zocchis, you might like it a little slacker. I know I do.

BTW, I have a Marathon S too on my burner, and I love it. How long have you had it? Changing the oil makes it so much better.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont really know much about geometry, I know I love the feel of the cannondale and I hate gary fishers because of it, but thats about it... how would an intense spider feel compared to the cannondale? (leaning towards it as of now) 

and ive had the marathon for about 7 months or less, sill havent changed oil... not that I know how to either anyways. glad u like ur zoke, Im a fan!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> I dont really know much about geometry, I know I love the feel of the cannondale and I hate gary fishers because of it, but thats about it... how would an intense spider feel compared to the cannondale? (leaning towards it as of now)
> 
> and ive had the marathon for about 7 months or less, sill havent changed oil... not that I know how to either anyways. glad u like ur zoke, Im a fan!


Not sure on the Intense. From what I've heard, the Spider has a race bike feel, probably like a Racer-X. I've never ridden either, so I can't be much use to you.

The oil change isn't too hard on the Marathon, and it's probably about time to do it. I'd really recommend it. If you decide to have a go, Warp and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Not sure on the Intense. From what I've heard, the Spider has a race bike feel, probably like a Racer-X. I've never ridden either, so I can't be much use to you.
> 
> The oil change isn't too hard on the Marathon, and it's probably about time to do it. I'd really recommend it. If you decide to have a go, Warp and I can walk you through it.


Last Biker has (or had, I'm not certain) a Flux AND a Spider XVP. Get close to him as he's a local of yours, Trip.

Geometry is everything. Turners have equal suspenion as other brands, but the execution of the geometry is top notch. A mm here and a degree there and the bike feels great or for sheit. You should investigate a little on the C'dales suspension and see why they like you so much. Then get a bike with similar geo or one that corrects the things you don't like about your bike.

Also... whenever you feel like changing your oil, we can stop by your place and get hands-on with that Zocchi.

At this point, Tigerdog and I had gone through it the hard way and have it pretty clear.

Tigerdog... we have a pal in need of suspension services for a Vanilla... that one will be a though one.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm almost in the same boat as you, if things go right I'm expecting to buy a Flux (or a 5 spot?) in august). please let me know how the things go with the competitiveciclist.com guys as maybe that's the place where I plan to shop.
I weight the same as you and I'm looking for a lightweight FS bike, my logic goes as follows: 
- I commute about 25 km to/from the dirt 4 or 6 times a week (when work allows...). I know a scalpel might be lighter but I don't trust carbon on an mtb.
- I don't do drops (intentionally!) I'm the least skilled rider on this valley, so I don't need huge travel but a somewhat tough bike would be nice.
- It rains a lot around here, bushings look as a more atractive option than bearings.
- For the time I've been lurking on the forums (about a year) the C.S. from Turner seems the best.
As things are going I will have to buy my FS bike without testing, so I I'm rellying on the coments made on the forums about the different bikes and builders, it's an expensive bet so I better be right!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You bunch of bling ho's get on your blingy Turners, I don't freaking care... I'll go the Marin way if possible. It must be a good thing a Formula 1 suspension engineer with two F1 world titles under his belt, designs your bike.  

BTW... It weights around six pounds and has 4-5-6 inches of travel.... Naaaaaayyyyyce!!  

(Now seriously... everybody pray for me to be able to snag such a nice frame)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What word is Nayce?????? It would be nice to know
> 
> I really hope you can get the Marin, I do like the bike, I've seen them in Dallas and they look like a nice option. Which model are you going for?


A Marin QUAD TARA frame (no model, the frame is the same on three models). But it's crapping out. I need a shipping address in the US which my bank can't register. Crappy Mexican banks...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> You bunch of bling ho's get on your blingy Turners, I don't freaking care... I'll go the Marin way if possible. It must be a good thing a Formula 1 suspension engineer with two F1 world titles under his belt, designs your bike.
> 
> BTW... It weights around six pounds and has 4-5-6 inches of travel.... Naaaaaayyyyyce!!
> 
> (Now seriously... everybody pray for me to be able to snag such a nice frame)


What word is Nayce?????? It would be nice to know 

I really hope you can get the Marin, I do like the bike, I've seen them in Dallas and they look like a nice option. Which model are you going for?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Triphop: reading your comments about budget, I'd say go for the Flux. Its geometry might not be as aggresive as other bikes but it does make it more stable at speed. Also, it is very plush for a 4" bike and you can build it very light (24-25 lbs). 

If you like more aggresive geometries try the Racer-X or the Yeti ASX, you will have faster handling but more nervous at speed. 

Arivas: it also sounds like you are a client for the Flux, the Spot is a bit heavier but it just eats the terrain going downhill. Also, if you are going to get your bike in August, it might make some sense to wait two months and get one of the Turner demo bikes and save some $$$.

Cheers,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Triphop: reading your comments about budget, I'd say go for the Flux. Its geometry might not be as aggresive as other bikes but it does make it more stable at speed. Also, it is very plush for a 4" bike and you can build it very light (24-25 lbs).
> 
> If you like more aggresive geometries try the Racer-X or the Yeti ASX, you will have faster handling but more nervous at speed.
> 
> ...


Awww .... C'mon... Now everybody is a candidate for a Turner??? You gotta be doped.... 

(Nevermind... I'm just in envy!)

I have my phantom fork now!!! Where's your shock, Mada??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Awww .... C'mon... Now everybody is a candidate for a Turner??? You gotta be doped....


As I said, Turner's will be sold in Comercial Mexicana and Deportes Marti at the rate they are going.......

I have my phantom fork now!!! Where's your shock, Mada??[/QUOTE]

Do you finally got the phantom fork? Great, now go for the shock


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> As I said, Turner's will be sold in Comercial Mexicana and Deportes Marti at the rate they are going.......


That's not going to happen. The Homer snobs and posers would never allow it!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> I have my phantom fork now!!! Where's your shock, Mada??


The BiciClass people said I will have it tomorrow, a bit late though.... yesterday I endoed hard going over a log on the flux, the Spot made it seem so easy two weeks ago.... I am hurting today!


So how's that fork Warp? Still clunking?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for info, could you tell more about how does the demo bike thing work? Do you have to reserve your buying option or something like that? Or you just go to the stand at the end of the show? I really wouldn't mind saving some money... maybe the savings could finance that Cervelo bike... mmmm... (AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH I'm a bling ho as mr. Warp said!!! Well i hope some day becomming a pouseur snob...  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So how's that fork Warp? Still clunking?


Well... it still clunks a bit when the travel adjusment is wound down, that makes me think it could possibly be just the spring hitting something. No biggie. I'll keep it. If it breaks, it'll go back to Magura. I'm confident on that.

It seems I will be covered by the shiny cloak of bling.

Cross your fingers and wish me luck!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... it still clunks a bit when the travel adjusment is wound down, that makes me think it could possibly be just the spring hitting something. No biggie. I'll keep it. If it breaks, it'll go back to Magura. I'm confident on that.
> 
> It seems I will be covered by the shiny cloak of bling.
> 
> Cross your fingers and wish me luck!


Actually, I'd like to be able to invite you to the very exclusive and high end Titus Mexico Society.. let's see how things show up.

Good luck!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Actually, I'd like to be able to invite you to the very exclusive and high end Titus Mexico Society.. let's see how things show up.
> 
> Good luck!


Too late... I'll be shortly in. Matter of fact. Should be here next monday.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, I think im sold on the turner... just gotta save up till summer woohoooo!!
considered the geometry suggestions u made and type of performance im looking for; it fits me better, then I checked the reviews and now im set on the flux! (think ill get the yellow)
asi tendre mis dos bicicletas (con acento argentino) amarishas!!! (gotta have style)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> Thanks for info, could you tell more about how does the demo bike thing work? Do you have to reserve your buying option or something like that? Or you just go to the stand at the end of the show? I really wouldn't mind saving some money... maybe the savings could finance that Cervelo bike... mmmm... (AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH I'm a bling ho as mr. Warp said!!! Well i hope some day becomming a pouseur snob...  )


Just email the people at Turner the moment interbike ends and ask them for the bike you want. I got lucky because I bought the bike in November and there was still a XL Spot lying around. More common sizes fly off the shelves!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Too late... I'll be shortly in. Matter of fact. Should be here next monday.
> 
> I can't wait!!!


I bet... congratulations!!!! Fellow Titus owner!!!! When are you building it?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I bet... congratulations!!!! Fellow Titus owner!!!! When are you building it?


Same build as the Warp. I would need a couple items more but should be getting them shortly, hopefully.

I know... the frame is up for much more... It'll take time to take it to its full potential.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Same build as the Warp. I would need a couple items more but should be getting them shortly, hopefully.
> 
> I know... the frame is up for much more... It'll take time to take it to its full potential.


What items would you need? Just curious. Maybe front deraileur, seatpost.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What items would you need? Just curious. Maybe front deraileur, seatpost.


Hey, it said "Turner Question" at the start of the thread. Get yer own thread, Titus boys!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey, it said "Turner Question" at the start of the thread. Get yer own thread, Titus boys!!


Not for nothing we were called Mexican M.... , thread hijacker specialists.......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What items would you need? Just curious. Maybe front deraileur, seatpost.


FD, Seatpost, BB, headset and shifter cables.

Other than that, it's just a wheelswap (if you have a SRAM chain).

Now we will be two Tit-Homers against two Tur-Homers

See how the dark side of the force always reaches for balance??


----------

